# Hilfe: Angeln auf Langeoog!



## FlorryB (28. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre ende September für eine Woche nach Langeoog.
Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Tipps geben wo und wie ich auf der Insel am besten angeln kann! Lohnt sich ein versuch im Hafen oder gibt es gute Molen?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Lotte (28. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe: Angeln auf Langeoog!*

moin-moin,

ich war zwar schon mind. 15 jahre nicht mehr auf langeoog, würde dir aber raten am hafen zu fischen!!! dort bist du auch vor den gezeiten sicher |kopfkrat wenn ich mich nicht irre!!! eventuell meldet sich ja noch einer der dir bessere infos geben kann!!!


----------



## The_Duke (28. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe: Angeln auf Langeoog!*



			
				Homepage von Langeoog schrieb:
			
		

> *Angeln*
> Gäste, die während ihres Inselaufenthaltes Angelsport treiben wollen, erhalten Auskunft unter Telefon 04972 / 288 (Sportfischerverein Langeoog e.V.). Tageskarte € 6,50, Wochenkarte € 31,00 (Voraussetzung: Sportfischerprüfung).



Ruf doch einfach mal da an


----------



## FlorryB (29. August 2005)

*AW: Hilfe: Angeln auf Langeoog!*

Soweit ich weiß ist dieses tageskarten zeugs für nen see auf langeoog, der von einem verein bewirtschaftet wird. 
Wenn ich schon mal in den norden komme, wollte ich eigentlich im meer angeln. Aber besten dank für die Nummer, werde dann da mal anrufen.

Wer noch Tipps aus eigener Erfahrung hat, bitte melden!


----------

